# Underwoodisaurus milli



## Addam (Oct 25, 2010)

you may have read i am interested in getting Gecko's. ive decided that i want Underwoodisaurus milli, just wondering if anyone has them in the cooker this year?


----------



## gemrock2hot (Oct 26, 2010)

nah sorry but i do have a male and female that have been mating like crazy so i may get eggs this season if im lucky


----------



## HILDY (Oct 26, 2010)

Sure do and waiting for a couple more females to drop.


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a female due very soon, not sure if ima keep the bubs or not but i can let you know(when i make up my mind lol) if you like?


----------



## Snowman (Oct 26, 2010)

Just a heads up that they are no longer Underwoodisaurus milli, they are Nephrurus milii.


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 26, 2010)

Snowman said:


> Just a heads up that they are no longer Underwoodisaurus milli, they are Nephrurus milii.


Didnt know that, but ima keep them as that name lol ppl still have anteresia maculoa as lasias(spelling?)maculosa


----------



## Addam (Oct 26, 2010)

i got the name from google so blame them haha... let me know when bubs are up and running/walking slowly

and cheers everyone


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2010)

Snowman said:


> Just a heads up that they are no longer Underwoodisaurus milli, they are Nephrurus milii.


 
Just a further heads up, eastern and western type localities are subject to change (or already have changed) into two respective SEPARATE species, doubtful they will be subspecies. Eastern type = Nephrurus husbandi. Western type = Nephrurus milii.

Enjoy.


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 26, 2010)

Rocket said:


> Just a further heads up, eastern and western type localities are subject to change (or already have changed) into two respective SEPARATE species, doubtful they will be subspecies. Eastern type = Nephrurus husbandi. Western type = Nephrurus milii.
> 
> Enjoy.


LOL what if you dont know their localities?


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2010)

Morphology seems a little differentiated amongst the localities. Most in captivity are _Nephrurus husbandi _although there are breeders about with _Nephrurus milii_. If in doubt, assume _N.husbandi_ but if you're anal and want to be a know-it-all, throw up a picture. As far as I know, mid-range animals such as SA type etc are still regarded as _N.husbandi_, can anybody elaborate?


----------



## Sarah (Oct 26, 2010)

ive had two hypo milii hatch in the last 24 hours and another two eggs in the incubator.


----------



## Silverbrew (Oct 26, 2010)

are'nt the males lighter than the females?


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 26, 2010)

silverbull said:


> are'nt the males lighter than the females?


I dont think so(but in saying this my male was WC on permit so im not sure) my male is jet black and my female is dessert sand red


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 26, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> I dont think so(but in saying this my male was WC on permit so im not sure) my male is jet black and my female is dessert sand red


 Their colour varies, it has nothing to do with sex


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah didnt think so gex


----------



## sivmaster (Nov 2, 2010)

My female Thick Tail has been gravid for 85 days, is this normal? How long should it take for her to drop? I just hope there not soft and she's egg bound and there stuck in her belly, it's her 1st time she's going on 2 years old in Feb 2011


----------



## Smithers (Nov 4, 2010)

Gestation or being gravid is around 4-5 weeks Sivmaster Are you sure it's been that long? Has she possibly layed them in the enclosure and you have missed them and the next lot are coming through?? Try gong through the sand for eggs. If no eggs Im not sure about how she has carried them that long as Iv'e not heard of that before now. Hope someone else has an idea on possible scenario's to help out. 

Best of Luck


----------

